# Neuer Angelsteg?



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte gern an meinem Teich einen neuen Steg bauen. Der Alte ist mittlerweile mehr als wackelig und es ist immer so'n bissel Wagnis dabei, wenn man drauf geht!

Der Neue soll schön stabil und etwas geräumiger werden.

Aus welchem Material würdet ihr die im Wasser stehenden Pfosten machen?

Möglichkeit 1: Bangiri Holz 90mm x 90mm

Hält ewig im Wasser, ist aber Hölle teuer! 13 Euro/Meter

Möglichkeit 2: 120er HT Rohr, ausgießen mit Beton, der unter Wasser aushärtet und oben nen Pfostenschuh mit eingießen...

Ist bestimmt stabil und günstig, nur wie gefährlich und giftig ist der Beton für die Fische?
Wie lang dauerts bis mir die Pfostenschuhe weggerostet sind?



Deshalb, hat einer von euch vielleicht noch ne Idee???#h


----------



## Phoenix (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*

Die Möglichkeit mit dem Beton würde mich auch intressieren, habe demnächst an unserem Weiher ein ähnliches Projekt vor. 
Als alternative hatten wir uns aber auch schon nen schwimmenden Steg überlegt...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*

Möglichkeit 3:

Einfach Rhobinien-Holz (fälschlicherweise oft als "Schein-Akazie" bekannt) nehmen. Die Dinger stehen überall rum, sind als Neophyten nicht gern gesehen (aus forstwirtschaftlicher Sicht) und daher oftmals allein schon für´s Fällen zu haben! 

Das Holz fault auch nach 15 Jahren noch nicht im Wasser, selbst Eiche ist nicht so langlebig. |bigeyes


Einfach ein paar Stämme zurechtsägen, anspitzen und mit dem 20-Pfünder in den Untergrund treiben! :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 3:
> 
> Einfach Rhobinien-Holz (fälschlicherweise oft als "Schein-Akazie" bekannt) nehmen. Die Dinger stehen überall rum, sind als Neophyten nicht gern gesehen (aus forstwirtschaftlicher Sicht) und daher oftmals allein schon für´s Fällen zu haben!
> 
> ...





Hey Mann! Genialstens!!!#6

Da werd ich mich mal die Tage mit unserm Förster kurzschließen und gucken wo ich ihm ein paar Stämme abnehmen kann...:m

Foolish, wenn du dich mal irgendwann in den wilden Westerwald verirrst, dann gib Laut! #g


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Foolish, wenn du dich mal irgendwann in den wilden Westerwald verirrst, dann gib Laut! #g


Mach ich! 
Könnte allerdings schon bald möglich sein...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Mach ich!
> Könnte allerdings schon bald möglich sein...




Schick mir einfach ne PN, wenn du mal in der Nähe bist!

Dann wirst du weitergeleitet...


----------



## muddyliz (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*

Ich habe auch Robinienholz genommen, das hält ewig. Binde etwas unterhalb der Mitte mit Draht einen großen, schweren Stein dran damit dir das Holz nicht aufschwimmt, nur so bekommst du es in den Boden. Denke aber dran, wenn du da Nägel reinschlagen willst, mit 0,5 mm weniger als der Nagel dick ist vorbohren, sonst klopfst du die Nägel garantiert krumm, selbst 20 cm Sparrennägel werden sonst zu Weicheiern.
Für die Bretter oben drauf hab ich Esche genommen, das hält auch gut was aus.

Von Beton rate ich dir dringend ab. Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft haben Jungs vor Jahren eine Mauer am Wasser gebaut, flussabwärts kamen die Fische hoch mit dem Bauch nach oben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Robinienholz genommen, das hält ewig. Binde etwas unterhalb der Mitte mit Draht einen großen, schweren Stein dran damit dir das Holz nicht aufschwimmt, nur so bekommst du es in den Boden. Denke aber dran, wenn du da Nägel reinschlagen willst, mit 0,5 mm weniger als der Nagel dick ist vorbohren, sonst klopfst du die Nägel garantiert krumm, selbst 20 cm Sparrennägel werden sonst zu Weicheiern.
> Für die Bretter oben drauf hab ich Esche genommen, das hält auch gut was aus.
> 
> Von Beton rate ich dir dringend ab. Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft haben Jungs vor Jahren eine Mauer am Wasser gebaut, flussabwärts kamen die Fische hoch mit dem Bauch nach oben.




Danke Muddy!:m

Werde auch Robinie nehmen... Und oben drauf kommt auch Esche, das hatte ich sowieso schon vor!

Bilder werden folgen!


----------



## Carp Dav (20. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke Muddy!:m
> 
> Werde auch Robinie nehmen... Und oben drauf kommt auch Esche, das hatte ich sowieso schon vor!
> 
> Bilder werden folgen!




Hi MFT-Dirk und andere

Was ist jetzt mit Eueren Stegen geworden ??
Wo bleiben die Bilder ?? ;-)

Möchte mir auch so ein Steg bauen und evtl. von Euch abgucken ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*



Carp Dav schrieb:


> Hi MFT-Dirk und andere
> 
> Was ist jetzt mit Eueren Stegen geworden ??
> Wo bleiben die Bilder ?? ;-)
> ...




Ich hab leider noch keine Zeit gefunden, den Steg zu bauen...
Ständig ist was Anderes!

Eventuell pack ich's aber im späten Herbst!


----------



## jawohl! (20. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Von Beton rate ich dir dringend ab. Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft haben Jungs vor Jahren eine Mauer am Wasser gebaut, flussabwärts kamen die Fische hoch mit dem Bauch nach oben.



|kopfkrat es gibt doch ganze teiche, die ausbetoniert sind...


----------



## jawohl! (21. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*

Robinie: "...als auch die Borke der Gewöhnlichen Robinie enthalten die toxischen Proteine Robin und Phasin..." :v

Quelle: Wikipedia.

ich weiß nicht, ob das so eine gute entscheidung ist... - zumindest sollte man sie wohl vorher schälen.... #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Angelsteg?*

Keine Angst, wäre nur nicht gesund, wenn du dran rum knabbern würdest!
Im Wasser verdünnt sich das ganz flux...

Aber Kernholz ist meistens sowieso geschält!
#hStege in aberhunderten Teichen und Seen sind aus diesem Holz.


----------

